

When I say 'software testing' what's the first thing that springs to mind? - rosiesherry

(Serious question from a &#x27;tester&#x27;!)
======
shoo
the "if it isn't tested, it's broken" line. (or at least, it rapidly becomes
broken)

that even bad automated tests are usually far better than no tests

although some automated tests can be implemented so horribly that it would be
better off not to have them at all

that testability should be one of the main things to consider when choosing
how to structure a system

that i should go write some unit tests for the bad code i wrote earlier today

------
jtfairbank
All the half-unit half-integration tests I wrote for my terrible PHP api
layer, which I get to throw away since we're switching to Firebase.
(firebase.com)

I'm torn- sad my work never saw the light of day. But sooo happy that I don't
have to work in PHP.

------
brogrammer90
I think of how qa will once again find some pedantic reason to delay a patch
from going to production.

